# '65 Convert Wheel Sizes....



## Uly49 (Jan 27, 2011)

I know this has probably been asked a million times but I just picked-up my '65 convert and want to go with a little bit more wheel and tire. Was looking @ the "Wheel Vintiques" copies of the "Ralleye 1" and wanted to do maybe a 15" x 7"....any problem with the fit on a '65 and that particular size? I realize the tire size will make a difference but wanted to get an idea on wheel size first......
Thanks, Scott...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

15X7's will fit with no issues all the way around and look great. I'm running 225/70/15's on 15x7 rally ones on the back of my '65 and 14's up front..'cuz I got a great deal on the 15's. I like the 70 series tire for ride quality, stock-ish diameters, and sidewall appearance. I don't autocross or race...just drive on the street and highway.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

on the front up to 235 60R15's will fit with 3.5" offset 15x8's 245's drag the front fender edge (lucky i caught it while pushing on the trailer for paint). i have 245 60r15 on back with same offset and rim and they fit snugly if i had not got a deal on the used rims i would have gone with 4" offset for a bit more room. Would actually love to try autocross when i get her dialed in GeeTee , looks like a blast.


----------

